# Hechtfilet dünsten?



## Matthias_R (13. November 2020)

Den gestrigen Fang, ein Küchenhecht von 66 cm, hab ich filetiert und aus der Haut geschnitten. 
Mein Gedanke ist, die Filets in Weißwein bzw einem Sud aus Weißwein und Brühe zu dünsten. Wäre das eine gute Idee, oder würden die Filets zerfallen? Dann würde ich sie im Butter braten und hoffen, dass sie nicht austrocknen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. November 2020)

Dünsten geht,

Hechtfleisch ist fest. Ich würde eine selbst angesetzte Brühe mit einem Schuß Weißwein nehmen , bei reinem Wein wird es zu säurelastig/alkoholisch vom Geschmack.

Der gedünstete Hecht verträgt eine kräftige ( Zitronen )Dill-Sahnesoße oder auch ( Dijon ) Senfsoße.

Als Basisfond dient die Brühe, in der die Filets garzogen - dazu die Brühe kurz aufkochen lassen und die Filetstücke nur darin ziehen lassen, also Topf vom "Feuer" , da soll nix sprudelnd kochen ! Ganz wichtig auch die Filets erst Raumtemperatur annehmen zu lassen - gilt auch für Fleisch und auch für´s Braten !

Man kann die Gräten auch ganz gut rausziehen nach der Prozedur.

Gerne berichten mit Bildern, wie es so war !



R.S.


----------



## Matthias_R (13. November 2020)

Danke, so hatte ich s erhofft. 
Als Soße hatte ich das vor:








						Feine Dillsoße » DDR-Rezept » einfach & genial!
					

★ Ein DDR-Rezept für Feine Dillsoße findest du hier! ★ Einfach & genial! ★ Viel Spaß beim zubereiten und genießen.



					ddr-rezepte.net
				



Dazu Butterkartoffeln. 
Ich werde berichten....


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. November 2020)

Wunderbar - das klingt doch bestens ! 

Guten Hunger 


R.S.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. November 2020)

Klingt lecker! Ich bin ja ein Freund von Hechtfleisch in der Frikadelle. Aber da ich auch offen für Neues bin, halte ich das hier mal im Hinterkopf!


----------



## Matthias_R (13. November 2020)

Empfehlenswert. Mit der Zitrone für die Sauce aufpassen,  die ist etwas zu reichlich im Rezept.
Ansonsten ist der Hecht ein klasse Fisch, und einen unangenehm strengen Geschmack konnte ich nicht feststellen. 
Die Konsistenz von gedünstetetem Hecht ist klasse,  und der Geschmack angenehm.


----------



## Matthias_R (13. November 2020)

Es gibt genügend Videos mit Anleitungen,  wie man Hechte grätenfrei filetiert, so haben wir es auch gemacht.


----------



## Matthias_R (13. Dezember 2020)

Heute gabs die Rückenfilets. Gleiches Rezept,  und wenn man etwas zum 2. Mal kocht, kann man die Fehler vermeiden.  
1.) 10 min dünsten reichen,  dann ist das Filet eines 65 cm Hechtes durch. Mehr macht nur trocken.
2.) Mit weniger Zitrone wird die Soße richtig gut.


----------



## Spaßfischer (13. Dezember 2020)

Hecht kannst du auch super für ein klassisches Fisch-curry nehmen. Schmeckt super und ist besser als die vorgeschlagenen import Fische...einen schönen 3. Advent allen


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Dezember 2020)

Und Hechtfischcurry dann mit Ananassaft verfeinern und Ananasstuecke hinzugeben.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Dezember 2020)

welche Maße sollte denn ein Küchenhecht maximal haben?

wenn ich das zum Zander vergleiche dann ist der ja wesentlich ergiebiger bei gleicher Größe..

zumindest erscheint mir das so wenn ich mir Filetier-Videos vom Hecht anschaue..


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> welche Maße sollte denn ein Küchenhecht maximal haben?
> 
> wenn ich das zum Zander vergleiche dann ist der ja wesentlich ergiebiger bei gleicher Größe..
> 
> zumindest erscheint mir das so wenn ich mir Filetier-Videos vom Hecht anschaue..


Hallo,

also mir persönlich sind die so um die 80 cm am liebsten. Die haben schon etwas auf den Rippen. Unter 75 entnehme ich eigentlich keinen Hecht, es sei denn er ist schwerer verletzt, kommt aber selten vor.
Der Zander ist freilich ergiebiger, hat ja auch eine etwas andere Form. Ein 90er Zander wiegt etwa soviel wie ein 100er Hecht, so 7-8 Kilo, bei normalem Futterstand.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Matthias_R (16. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> welche Maße sollte denn ein Küchenhecht maximal haben?
> 
> wenn ich das zum Zander vergleiche dann ist der ja wesentlich ergiebiger bei gleicher Größe..
> 
> zumindest erscheint mir das so wenn ich mir Filetier-Videos vom Hecht anschaue..


Der von mir beschriebene Hecht war 67 cm. Wenn man ansonsten Barsche filetiert, die die 30 cm oft noch verfehlt haben, erscheint auch ein solcher Hecht sehr üppig.
Wenn der Hecht im Ganzen in den Ofen  soll (z.B. für "Bosses Hecht" - empfehlenswert) dürfte er ohnehin nicht größer sein.


----------

